# Meeresangeln in Kroatien, Insel Rab



## Draco2000 (22. Januar 2007)

Hallo Anglerkollegen

Gibt es hier jemand, der einschlägige Erfahrungen in Bereich der *Insel Rab (Umkreis 30sm)* hat und auch bereit ist öffentlich oder nicht öffentlich darüber zu reden? 
Angeln vom Boot, Schleppen oder von Ufer aus.
Welche Fischarten sind mit was für Methoden/Ausrüstung/Köder möglich.
Fahre am 26.07.07 und nehme mein eigenes Boot mit.

MfG


----------



## Draco2000 (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangeln in Kroatien, Insel Rab*

Wie es aussieht habe ich wohl keinen Erfolg mit meiner Anfrage.
Oder meldet sich hier doch noch jemand.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangeln in Kroatien, Insel Rab*

Frag mal hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/forumdisplay.php?f=106
oder hier:
http://www.big-game-board.de/


----------



## Edelkrebs (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangeln in Kroatien, Insel Rab*

Hallo,
wir sind fast jeden Sommer in Kroatien gewesen.
Unser Rat - lass die Angel zu Hause - fast nur Kleinfisch
genieße das Meer und die Landschaft.


----------



## Edelkrebs (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangeln in Kroatien, Insel Rab*

Habe noch vergessen die Lizenz zum Angeln ist teuer geworden.
Fische reichlich haben wir nur auf den Kornaten gesehen, aber dort ist es glaube ich nicht erlaubt. In den Kriegsjahren gab es noch reichlich Tintenfisch, aber die Zeiten sind auch lange vorbei.


----------



## Draco2000 (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meeresangeln in Kroatien, Insel Rab*

In welchem Gebiet warst du, und auf welche Art hast du geangelt?
Ich wollte es mal mit Schlepp- oder Drifftfischen versuchen, soll ja im offenen Wasser schöne Thune und Haie geben.#c 
Conger soll auch nicht schlecht sein.;+


----------



## Draco2000 (21. Mai 2007)

Draco2000 schrieb:


> Hallo Anglerkollegen
> 
> Gibt es hier jemand, der einschlägige Erfahrungen in Bereich der *Insel Rab (Umkreis 30sm)* hat und auch bereit ist öffentlich oder nicht öffentlich darüber zu reden?
> Angeln vom Boot, Schleppen oder von Ufer aus.
> ...


----------



## Dirk170478 (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangeln in Kroatien, Insel Rab*

Hey Servus, endlich mal einer der auch nach Kroatien fährt!#6|wavey:
War in Rab bisher immer nur vom Ufer aus angeln!
Lippfisch und Meerbrassen waren meine Beute...
Tintenfisch hab ich eigentlich nur mit Harpune nachgestellt!

Hab aber schon gehört, dass sich little Big Game da schon lohnen soll!
Leider fehlt mir für solche Fischerei das Gerät (Boot und Angeln)!!!
Dieses Jahr fahren wir aber auch nicht runter!
Nächstes Jahr wieder. Vielleicht kommen sogar noch paar Boardy's mehr mit runter, ist schon was in Planung...
Dann haben wir auch eventuell ein Boot dabei!


----------



## Adlerfan (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangeln in Kroatien, Insel Rab*

@edelkrebs:
hast recht, die kornaten sind naturschutzgebiet, aber man kann erlaubnisscheine kaufen. nur mit einer harpune sollte man sich dort nicht erwischen lassen..............


----------



## Draco2000 (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangeln in Kroatien, Insel Rab*

Hallo Dirk #h

Schön, dass es anscheinend doch jemand gibt der sich auf Rab auskennt. An welcher Ecke hast du es auf Meerbrassen versucht, und mit welcher Montage. Hast du sonst noch einige Tipps?

;+ Was hast du für das nächste Jahr geplant? ;+
Würde evtl. auch mit runter fahren. Wie du auf meinem Bild sehen kannst ist ein Boot vorhanden (und das ist keine Erfindung, wie bei ein paar anderen Labertaschen in Foren). Ist ein norwegisches 6,5 Meter Rauwasser-Boot mit ca. 220PS, Kajüte, GPS/Fischfinder, Rutenhaltern, 70km/h und angenehmer Reichweite dank 150l Tank. :g
Bin für eine Angeltour immer zu haben.

Gruß Mario :vik:


----------



## Dirk170478 (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangeln in Kroatien, Insel Rab*

Hey Mario,

du kennst bestimmt den Campingplatz, mit der kleinen vorgelagerten Insel! Da wo's so ewig flach ins Wasser geht!
Von der Insel ist's gut (Schlauchboot zum Gerätetransport benutzt) aber auch von den Klippen der Festlandsbucht (die linke Seite, wenn du vor der Insel stehst)!!!
Am Besten waren immer die Abendstunden...
Ich hab's meist mit Muschelfleisch auf Grund probiert und auch gute Erfolge gehabt, mein Bruder hat aber auch mit Brotteig einmal nen schönen großen Fisch gefangen!
Damals hatten wir noch so Allround Teleruten dabei, weils ja eigentlich Familienurlaub war! Angeln war eher Nebensache!
Aber wenn wir nächstes Jahr fahren, dann werd ich mir die Feederausrüstung und ne Brandungsrute mitnehmen!!!

Und das mit dem gemeinsam runter fahren ist bestimmt super!
Boardytour an die Adria!!!:m#6:g
Hier im Board sind noch mindestens zwei Leute, die nächstes Jahr auch mit wollen. Der eine will dies Jahr auch runter, seine Freundin ist Kroatin!!!
Laß uns das doch einfach langfristig planen!
Mein Vater kommt aus Slovenien, Elternhaus bietet sich an für nen Zwischenstopp zum aklimatisieren. Weil ist ja schon ein weiter Ritt da runter.

Dein Boot hab ich schon in deinem Benutzerbild bewundert!
Goiles Teil!!!
Bist du auch auf der Ostsee unterwegs?
Meine Frau und ich sind nämlich begeisterte Meeresangler und Kassel ist von uns ja auch nicht wirklich ne Entfernung. Und falls du mal nicht weißt, wie du dein Boot transportieren sollst. Wir fahren zufällig ein Auto, was als Zugfahrzeug ideal für so einen Bootstrailer ist...VW California 5 , 2,5 TDI |supergri
Also, wenn du nette Leute kennen lernen willst, die seetauglich sind und die du mal mitnehmen magst! Wir sind direkt dabei!!!


----------



## mracer (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangeln in Kroatien, Insel Rab*

Hallo zusammen,

hab grad Mittagspause und dachte ich les mal ein bisl im Forum um mir die Zeit zu vertreiben....

Ich war bisher 4mal in Kroatien und habe immer sehr gut gefangen. Ich kann abslout nicht bestätigen, dass es dort nur 'Kleinkruscht' gibt, im Gegenteil. Wichtig ist aber im Mittelmeer
die Jahreszeit. Wenn das Wasser noch kalt ist, hat man vom Ufer oder in Küstennähe keine Chance - wie ausgestorben. Wenns aber warm wird - Mai, spätestens Juni - kann man immer was fangen. 
Vom Land aus verwende ich 2 stärkere Karpfenruten mit ca. 60g Bebleiung. Mehr benötigt man nach meiner Erfahrung bei gutem Wetter nicht und die Montage kann man mit dieser Ausrüstung extrem weit rauspfeffern. Köder: Muschefleisch (z.B. von Tellermuscheln) oder Fisch. Gefangen haben wir wir meist grosse Brassen. In Häfen gehen auch Meeräschen immer gut.
Wenn ich einen Segeltörn mache, schleppe ich auch meistens. Allerdings noch nie was gefangen. Mit Echolot etc war ich noch nie unterwegs.
Wie gesagt, entweder angel ich vom Ufer aus oder von der ankernden Charteryacht.

Was kostet denn die Angelerlaubnis mittlerweile?


----------



## Draco2000 (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangeln in Kroatien, Insel Rab*

Hey, Dirk

Meinst Du den Campingplatz zwischen Banjol und Rab mit der kleinen Insel vor der Hafeneinfahrt von Rab, oder den Campingplatz in Lopar? Hast Du es schon mal an der Hafeneinfahrt von Jablanac versucht, denn wenn man auf der Fähre steht und ins Wasser schaut kocht es vor Meeräschen.

An welcher Ecke der Ostsee wohnst Du, ich bin mindestens einmal im Jahr auf Fehmarn mit meinem Boot. War erst an Ostern für eine Woche da. War aber wegen zu starkem Wind (4-6 in Böhen 7-8 Windstärken) nicht viel los. Bootfahren war spannend, Angeln kaum möglich.

Gruß Mario


----------



## Draco2000 (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangeln in Kroatien, Insel Rab*

Hallo mracer vbmenu_register("postmenu_1599357", true); 

Danke für deinen Beitrag.

Über die genauer Kosten für die Angelerlaubnis kann ich dir nichts berichten, da ich mir letztes Jahr keine geholt hatte, nach dem ich den Preis für eine Angelerlaubnis inkl. Thunfisch erfahren hatte. Denn das war sehr heftig, und mangels Ortskenntnis hätte es sich nicht geloht. Aber du müstest die Preise auch über Google kriegen.

*Sommer 2007 soll das anders werden. Großfisch ich komme* 
und wenn nicht gebe ich mich eben mit den kleinern zufrieden 

Gruß Mario


----------



## Dirk170478 (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangeln in Kroatien, Insel Rab*



Draco2000 schrieb:


> Hey, Dirk
> 
> Meinst Du den Campingplatz zwischen Banjol und Rab mit der kleinen Insel vor der Hafeneinfahrt von Rab, oder den Campingplatz in Lopar? Hast Du es schon mal an der Hafeneinfahrt von Jablanac versucht, denn wenn man auf der Fähre steht und ins Wasser schaut kocht es vor Meeräschen.
> 
> ...


 
Schönen guten Abend Mario!

War bisher immer nur am Campingplatz von Lopar angeln, weil der Strand und die vorgelagerte Insel so schön ist!
Das erste Mal haben wir Campingurlaub gemacht, das zweite Mal dann eine Ferienwohnung gehabt... 
Die Meeräschen hab ich aber jedesmal bewundert, wie wir mit der Fähre von Krk in den Hafen eingelaufen sind! Mit Brotflocke müßte man die bestimmt überlisten können!:q

Ich wohne nicht an der Ostsee (leider), sondern relativ in deiner Nähe!
Wir sind Westerwälder und wohnen in nem kleinen Kaff bei Rennerrod!!!
Wir fahren nur sooft es geht auf die Ostsee zum Fischen, weil das für uns das Tollste ist...
Wenn unsere beiden Buben alt genug sind, dann kriegen wir auch ein Boot! Das steht schon definitiv fest!!!
Nur muss das noch sechs bis acht Jahre warten. In der Zeit werden wir sowieso erst mal den Bootsführerschein machen und uns dann in aller Ruhe nach nem vernünftigen Böötchen umgucken. Aber sowas wie du hast, das ist schon näher ins Auge gefaßt!!!

Wir waren übrigens auch im April an der Ostsee, 14ter -15ter um genau zu sein.
Bestes Wetter und genial gefangen! Ich allein hatte 17 gute Dorsche, meine Frau 11...
Wenn alles so klappt wie geplant, dann wollen wir um Fronleichnam, also am 7ten - 10ten Juni wieder hoch.
Entweder auch nach Heiligenhafen, Heikendorf oder wieder nach Laboe. Wollten uns einen Tag auch mal ein Kleinboot ausleihen, hat zwar nur die führerscheinfreien 4PS, aber soll auch nen riesen Spass machen...


----------



## Draco2000 (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangeln in Kroatien, Insel Rab*

Moin,Moin

Na dann wünsche ich viel Spaß und gute Fänge an der Ostsee. Ich fahre wohl erst wieder im Herbst nach Fehmarn. 

Ihr fahrt also von Krk aus auf die Insel? Ich reise über die andere Seite (Fähre) an, aber anscheinend ist das mit den Meeräschen wohl überall bei den Fähren so.
Wie fahren immer in eine Pension in Banjol, also ungefähr die andere Seite der Insel. Wie alt sind euere Jungs? Unsere Kinder sind 9 (Mädchen) und 8 (Junge) und wie sollte es anders sein angelbegeistert. Nur an der Ausdauer, wenn mal nichts geht, fehlt es manchmal ein wenig.

Übrigens, obwohl es dir vielleicht schon bekannt ist, du kannst bis 3,68kW führerscheinfrei fahren, dass können unter Umständen auch 5-6 PS(HP) Motoren sein, da die Amis in HP (Horse Power) messen. Nur die kW Angabe zählt für die Polizei.

Gruß Mario


----------



## Dirk170478 (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meeresangeln in Kroatien, Insel Rab*

Moin Mario,

yo, ich freu mich schon wie'n Plätzchen, wieder auf die Ostsee zu kommen!
Muss nicht unbedingt sein, dass megaviel Fisch aus'm Wasser kommt. Das Erlebnis zählt bei uns wesentlich mehr!
Ist einfach das Beste Seeluft zu schnuppern und die Möwen kreischen zu hören...
Ich laß mich mal überraschen, was wir für ein Böötchen  bekommen. Ist ja Premiere für uns, mit dem selber fahren!
Aber unsere Bekannten hier aus'm Board sind da schon bissl mit bewandert. Das wird wohl schon ne tolle Fahrt!!!

Unsere Kiddies sind 4 und bald 3 Jahre alt.
Natürlich auch begeistert, wenn sie mit an's Wasser dürfen.
Wollen auch angeln lernen, bisher aber immer nur Stock mit alter Wurschtkordel!
Den Großen werde ich aber jetzt im Sommer in die Kunst des Stippens einweihen. So hab ich auch mit 5 Jahren angefangen...
Das Gute ist, wir haben einen eigenen kleinen Teich, da kann der Kurze schön üben!


----------



## peppawutz (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangeln in Kroatien, Insel Rab*

hallo, hab mich extra angemeldet um eure hilfe auf meine frage zu bekommen.......könnt ihr mir sagen, ob man in Banjol (insel Rab) eine lizenz etc. zum Uferangeln braucht?

würde mich sehr über eine schnelle antwort freuen

vielen dank
Peter


----------



## Kajalagos (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangeln in Kroatien, Insel Rab*

"eigentlich" brauchst Du eine Lizenz

Gruß Karlheinz


----------



## Dirk170478 (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangeln in Kroatien, Insel Rab*

*Mal wieder diesen alten angestaubten Trööt hochhol*:q

Ich werde dieses Jahr endlich mal wieder für drei Wochen auf der Sonneninsel Rab sein.

Ist vielleicht ein Boardie da schon mal mit der Spinnrute unterwegs gewesen?

Und wer weiß etwas über Lizenzen und wo man Diese bekommt?


----------



## Draco2000 (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangeln in Kroatien, Insel Rab*

Hey :vik:, es gibt noch Menschen die sich für Rab interessieren.
Vom Ufer aus brauchst du keine Lizenz, vom Boot aus sieht das schon ganz anders aus. Es gibt eine Lizenz fürs allg. Angeln und spez. für Thun ect. die sind auch sau teuer|gr:.

Wann fährst du?

Bin vom 30.06 bis 18.07 in Banjol.

Gruß Mario


----------



## Dirk170478 (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangeln in Kroatien, Insel Rab*

Hallo Mario,

schade, du fährst die ersten drei Wochen der Sommerferien hin.
Wir leider die letzten Drei!
Wir haben in Lopar gebucht. Direkt 200m vom Paradiesstrand!:q

Das ist ja toll, dass man vom Ufer keine Lizenz braucht.
Ich werde mein Glück in den Abendstunden versuchen und gucken ob meine Meerforellenköder ein paar Adriaräuber interessieren...

Freu mich schon wie ein Schneekönig!
Eine Thunfischausfahrt werde ich mir vielleicht auch gönnen.:q


----------



## Wombatz (21. April 2010)

*AW: Meeresangeln in Kroatien, Insel Rab*

AFAIK bracuht man auch vom Ufer ne Lizenz. Nur, insbesonder rund um die Badebuchten, wird wohl wenig bis kaum kontrolliert.

Sicherheitshalber nochmal beim Tourist-Info nachfragen.


----------



## Dirk170478 (21. April 2010)

*AW: Meeresangeln in Kroatien, Insel Rab*

Ja, ich hab letztens auch irgendwo gelesen mit der Lizenz.
Ich werd auf jeden Fall zuerst vor Ort das Tourist-Büro anlaufen und mal nachfragen...


----------



## Draco2000 (21. April 2010)

*AW: Meeresangeln in Kroatien, Insel Rab*

Wenn du Bedenken hast, bekommst du die garantiert richtige Aussage wo du auch die Lizenzen kaufen kannst.
Vielleicht hat sich sich ja etwas geändert.
Die Lizenzen bekommst du im Anglerladen in Rab.
Wenn du vom großen Platz aus durch die kleine Gasse, parallel zur Hafenpromenade Richtung Hafenspitze gehst, ist er auf der linken Seite.

Viel Spaß


----------



## Dirk170478 (21. April 2010)

*AW: Meeresangeln in Kroatien, Insel Rab*

Oh, da gibt es sogar einen Angelladen!
Top!!! )

Freu mich schon...

Bin mal gespannt, was da in der Dämmerung so alles nach meinen Mefo-Blinkern schnappt.


----------



## MeFoMan (26. April 2010)

*AW: Meeresangeln in Kroatien, Insel Rab*

guckst du hier:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=188711&highlight=kroatien+lizenz

;-)


----------



## Dirk170478 (26. April 2010)

*AW: Meeresangeln in Kroatien, Insel Rab*

Ah, genau deinen Beitrag hatte ich auch gelesen!

Wenn die wirklich 95€ haben wollen für 30Tage, dann lass ich das Fischen schön sein und mache "nur" Urlaub.

Werde mich vor Ort im Touristbüro nochmal genau erkundigen.


----------



## zulu (26. April 2010)

*AW: Meeresangeln in Kroatien, Insel Rab*

Die 95 euro im monat zahlt man nur wenn man vom boot aus fischen will.

Von einer uferlizenz ist mir nichts bekannt.

Wundern würde es mich aber nicht wenn sich die kroaten da was für die neue saison ausgedacht haben um die touris noch mehr zu schröpfen.

Wobei das absoluter blödsinn wäre, für die paar kleinfische die man  normalerweise vom ufer aus fangen kann auch noch was zu bezahlen.

Aber das mit den lizenzen ist doch so, wenn alle danach fragen, scheint  bedarf vorhanden zu sein.

Ach, du willst lizenz ? 

  Klar kriegst du wenn du unbedingt  willst   !!!!  

 Machen wir doch gleich  ` neue gesetz`  

so läuft das

|wavey:

Z.


----------



## Meerforelle21 (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Meeresangeln in Kroatien, Insel Rab*

Hallo,
  was ist nun los? kann mich bitte jemand aufklären brauche ich nun eine Lizenz, wenn ich vom Ufer aus Angeln möchte??

  Hat vielleicht jemand noch einen Tipp zum Angeln:

  Ich fahre nach Istrien in die nähe von Pula!

  Danke


----------



## Dirk170478 (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Meeresangeln in Kroatien, Insel Rab*



zulu schrieb:


> Die 95 euro im monat zahlt man nur wenn man vom boot aus fischen will.
> 
> Von einer uferlizenz ist mir nichts bekannt.
> 
> ...





Moinsen Zulu,

du scheinst dich da ja ganz gut auszukennen.

Es ist also besser die Hunde nicht zu wecken!
Vom Boot will ich nämlich nicht fischen...  

Weißt du zufällig, ob ich mit der Harpune Tintenfische jagen darf?

Gruß Dirk


P.S.: Sag mir doch bitte mal ein Land, wo der Tourist nicht geschröpft wird!


----------



## zulu (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Meeresangeln in Kroatien, Insel Rab*

Hi Dirk und die anderen !

Für das sogenannte unterwassergewehr braucht man auf jeden fall eine lizenz.

Aber beim schnorcheln mit einem stock mit nem dreizack dran auf kraken,
würde ich ohne riskieren.

Und wegen etwaigen neuerungen im gesetz würde ich einfach mal im turistbüro fragen was für scheine es gibt.
Ist kein uferschein im angebot , dann brauchst du keinen. Wird dir einer angeboten, kauf ihn dir, besser is das.

Ich erkundige mich auch jedes jahr was es neues gibt, da gibt es fast immer was . Nur keiner weiss bescheid |uhoh:

Es gibt übrigens auch schonmasse für einzelne fische, die werden aber bei der scheinausgabe selten bekannt gegeben. 

Und  von niemandem beachtet, ausser von ein paar wissenden ausländischen  touristen.

Voraussetzung dafür ist natürlich, daß man die fische genau kennt die man da gefangen hat, oder genau bestimmen kann.

 Das wird den meisten angelnden touristen sehr schwer fallen.


Ist eben nicht alles  so wie bei uns, aber das macht das urlaubsland kroatien  aus.

Lasst euch überaschen und keine panik !

#h

Z.


----------



## Udo561 (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Meeresangeln in Kroatien, Insel Rab*

Hi,
ich war die letzten 10 Jahre nicht mehr da , auch noch nicht auf Rab.
Aber wir haben vom Boot aus schon so einige schöne Fische in der Gegend um Rovinj und Porec gefangen.

Alles beim Schlepp , beziehungsweise Spinnfischen.
Die Blauflossenthuns hatten Gewichte von 6-12 Kg , macht an einer Spinnrute super Spaß.
Um Lizenzen mussten wir uns nicht kümmern da wir mit einem gewerblichen Charterboot unterwegs waren.

Aber wie schon geschrieben , ist 10 jahre her , heute kanns da ganz anders aussehen.

Gruß Udo
ps. Meeräsche im Hafen geht immer , einfach ne Brotflocke und Wasserkugel


----------



## Dirk170478 (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Meeresangeln in Kroatien, Insel Rab*

Moin!

Ich werd das dann auch mal lieber so machen und mich im Turistbüro erkundigen was ich darf und welche Lizenzen man braucht.
Die Lizenz für die Harpune werde ich mir aber auf alle Fälle holen.
Gegrillter Krake ist nämlich lecker schlecker! 

Mit so einem Charterboot raus fahren würd mich ja auch mal interessieren.
Wenn die Preise von den Jungs da nicht zu utopisch sind, dann werd ich das bestimmt auch mal ausprobieren.

Ansonsten hab ich noch vor mit dem Schlauchboot auf die kleine, dem "Paradiesstrand" vorgelagerte Insel zu fahren und von dort mal über Nacht zu angeln.
Tintenfischstücke und Sardinen auf Grund sollten doch bestimmt Abnehmer finden!

Ich werde auf jeden Fall berichten.
WLAN ist wohl vorhanden...


Gruß Dirk


----------



## Mich4 (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Meeresangeln in Kroatien, Insel Rab*

Super, letztes Jahr waren wir in Trogir haben dort schöne Calamaris vom Ufer aus gefangen ausserdem habe ich noch schöne Meerbrassen gefangen alle auf langsam geschleppte mini Wobbler am 250 gramm Blei auf ca. 20 Meter. Einen Thunfisch haben wir auch gefagen , Hornhechte ebenso. Nur leider keine Makrele das hätte ich ja auch gerne mal gefangen. Muscheln kannste auch Tauchen und die schmecken SUPER  findest eig. immer an Felsen sollte nur nicht in der nähe von einem Hafen sein weil die sind dann wirklich eklig.


----------



## Dirk170478 (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Meeresangeln in Kroatien, Insel Rab*

@ Mich4,

hattest du dein eigenes Boot mit, oder hast du eine Chartertour mitgemacht?

Muscheln werde ich auch tauchen gehen...
Wir sind alle absolute Seafoodgerneesser!!!


----------



## Mich4 (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Meeresangeln in Kroatien, Insel Rab*

Den Thunfisch haben wir bei einer chartertour gefangen, den rest habe ich vom eig. Boot gefangen. 4,2 m lang und 5 PS. Die Hornhechte waren vom Ufer aus mit Schwimmer ca. 2 Meter tief und Calamarifleisch. Die Muscheln sind in Tomaten,Zwiebeln,Wein Soße der absolute bringer.
Versuch mal abends auf Calamari einfach vom Felsen aus mit einer starken taschenlampe reinleuchten und dann mit so nem Calamar zocker für 10 kn mal am grund rum zupfen eig. wie Jiggen. habe so an einem Abend mal 40 calamari gefangen zwar keine Riesen aber das war einfach nur LECKER.Achso und sorry wenn sich das Üebrtrieben anhört ich such mal die Bilder raus müssen noch iw. Rumfahren.


----------



## Holger15 (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Meeresangeln in Kroatien, Insel Rab*

Hi,fahre samt boot,vom 26.06.-08.07.2010 nach kampor,auf rab.
wer auch in der zeit unten ist kann sich ja mal melden.
dann können wir die fische gezielter verhaften!


----------



## Hunter79 (14. August 2010)

*AW: Meeresangeln in Kroatien, Insel Rab*

Moin Leute, na ist denn schon jemand aus´m urlaub wieder da???
Ich fahre am 13.9. auf die insel pag und hoffe hier auf ein paar FANG bzw. Urlaubsberichte...

Gruß Björn


----------



## bimmelbaum (11. August 2011)

*AW: Meeresangeln in Kroatien, Insel Rab*

Mit welchem Köder hast du meerbrassen und usw gefabgen#c#c


----------



## Kleini (26. März 2012)

*AW: Meeresangeln in Kroatien, Insel Rab*

Hallo !
Hab deinen Bericht gelesen , mich würde interessieren ob das reinleuchten mit ner Taschenlampe wichtig ist fürs fangen der Calamari und wenn ja warum . Und diese Calamarizocker wie sehen die aus und wo bekommt man die , wir essen auch alle möglichen Meeressachen aber besonders gegrillte Calamaris . Wir fahren im Juli nach Barban in Istrien und wollen auf jeden Fall vom Ufer angeln . Wenn einer gute Tips hat immer raus damit, danke und tschüß Kleini.


----------



## Smallgame (26. März 2012)

*AW: Meeresangeln in Kroatien, Insel Rab*

Hi Kleini, der Bericht ist schon 2 Jahre her weiss nicht ob er dir darauf noch antwortet.
Welche Kalamarizocker er meint weiss ich nicht. Das Licht lockt die Kalamaris bei Nacht an. Nachts kommen sie tatsächlich ganz dicht an die Küsten allerdings erst ab ende August. Im Spätsommer hab ich oft beobachtet wie Jachtbesitzer Nachts einfach im Hafenbecken Unterwasserscheinwerfer anschmeissen und mit einem Peskafondo Kalamaris angeln. Große Auswahl an Kalamarisködern findest du eher drüben im Angelshop als hierzulande. Aber wie gehabt Juli ist einwenig früh für Kalamaris.
Man fängt schon ab und zu einen aber in der regel zu klein.


----------



## Kleini (27. März 2012)

*AW: Meeresangeln in Kroatien, Insel Rab*

Hey, danke für Deine Tips , hatte echt nicht damit gerechnet überhaupt einen zum antworten zu bringen , womit angeln die von der Yacht aus ?
Was ist das was Du da meintest . Womit kann man sonst im Juli so rechnen ?
Danke und tschüß Kleini.


----------



## Smallgame (27. März 2012)

*AW: Meeresangeln in Kroatien, Insel Rab*

Peskafondo sind zum Paternostern. Gib das Wort ein bei Google Bildersuche ein. Sie sind zum Paternostern auf Kalamaris. Einige sind auch zum Schleppen aber für alle Methoden die ich kenne, benötigt man ein Boot.
Du hast aber viele andere Optionen von der Küste aus. Am besten sehr früh und mit dem Sonnenuntergang. Von Meeräsche bis Dorade von Pose bis Grundangeln kannste alles machen. Allerdings ist es im Juli richtig heiss das ist nicht optimal fürs Angeln.
Hier im Forum musst du ein wenig blättern und findest im Nu viele gute Tipps.


----------



## scorp10n77 (28. März 2012)

*AW: Meeresangeln in Kroatien, Insel Rab*

Such nach Squidjigs. Die führst du von Land aus, sind für alles mit 8 oder 10 Armen gut. 
Aber ich denke wohl auch lieber im Winterhalbjahr.


----------



## Kleini (28. März 2012)

*AW: Meeresangeln in Kroatien, Insel Rab*

OK, danke Jungs , dafür ist solch Forum richtig gut , schade die Zeit kann ich nicht mehr beeinflussen das Haus ist schon eine Weile gebucht . Doraden hab ich schon einmal gefangen auf ner Insel bei Zadar , hat richtig Spass gemacht wie die so abzischen , hab da auch nur abends geangelt mit ner Riesenpose und Knicklicht.Danke Jungs .


----------



## scorp10n77 (28. März 2012)

*AW: Meeresangeln in Kroatien, Insel Rab*

Versuchs, Sepia und Kraken sind drin!

Viel Spaß und schreib mal nen Bericht

Achso ein Member vo nhier, Spy hat mir den Tipp gegeben den Squidjigvorher ordentlich mit Zimt zu bestreuen. HAbs noch nicht ausprobiert.


----------



## spy (29. März 2012)

*AW: Meeresangeln in Kroatien, Insel Rab*

Zu Weihnachten kommt das besonders gut.


----------



## Kleini (29. März 2012)

*AW: Meeresangeln in Kroatien, Insel Rab*

Alles klar , bin ein hartnäckiger Artgenosse , aufgeben iss nich , ich schreib dann im Juli was so los war.


----------



## scorp10n77 (29. März 2012)

*AW: Meeresangeln in Kroatien, Insel Rab*

Zimt!


----------



## John-Duru (20. April 2012)

*AW: Meeresangeln in Kroatien, Insel Rab*

Hallo Liebe Angler fahre diese Jahr zum ersten mal nach Kroatien Insel Rab, würde mich freuen wenn sich jemand findet der mir ein PAAR Tips gibt zum Meeresangeln auf grössere Fische , werde für zwei Tage selber ein Boot Mieten, oder wenn jemand sein eigenes Boot hat und mich mit nimmt würde ich mich an den Kosten Beteiligen, war bis jetzt dreimal Hochseeangeln auf Dorsch und Makreele auf der Nordsee, Rest an Flüssen und Teichen  im Ruhrgebiet und Schwarzwald, habe auch Intresse vom Ufer aus,auf Rab. Bin in der Zeit vom 28.07.2012 für 14 Tage auf Rab, bei Barbat, fahre mit meinem Pkw, 2 Personen. Vielleicht findet sich jemand der zu dieser Zeit auch da ist , würde mich für eure Antworten Bedanken.


----------

